# Braid vs Mono?



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

What does everyone think of Powerpro vs Mono for inshore fishing? Is the price on Amazon a good deal? https://amzn.to/2tVe5DQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

This ones goin 20 pages!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Braid. I don’t use power pro though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

It just depends on what rig I’m using. My baitcasters are all rigged with braid. 50/50 mono braid on my spinning rigs.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

power-pro
1.casting distance
2.sensitivity
3.line capacity

Gotta tie proper knots....150yds top-shot should due u backed by mono---I am cheap

period.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Only fish braid now on all reels. Only time I would switch to mono would be for bonefish and permit.

I use Power Pro Slick 8 in 10-pound test/timber brown on my trout and redfish outfits. Casts great, holds up well and you can feel the slightest tap. 

Just spooled my new Shimano Ultegra 5000 with 30-pound test Maxcuarto for tarpon (6-pound diameter). Nearly used the entire 300-yard spool.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Recently switched from PowerPro to J-Braid. I like it much better. Had used PowerPro for nearly 20 years. J-Braid can be found on EBay in 1,660 yard spools at a very cost effective price IMHO.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I refuse to be drawn into another popularity contest.


Besides, if it ain't Ande pink, I don't use it. 

Pink mono is the only line that's invisible underwater.
Even flourocarbon shows up with a mask on.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pp provides great pulling power for light tackle spin.
but pink ande is on all other reels >>>
large spin
jigmasters
senators
ambassaduers etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

PP for my braid, Triplefish for my mono.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Life’s too short to use cheap braid. Sufix832 or Diawa J-Braid. Mono for a leader.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MAK said:


> Recently switched from PowerPro to J-Braid. I like it much better. Had used PowerPro for nearly 20 years. J-Braid can be found on EBay in 1,660 yard spools at a very cost effective price IMHO.


WHY?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> WHY?


Well, I guess I’m not comparing apples to apples because I never used the PowerPro Superslick... I’ve always used the standard (and had no complaints BTW). 8 strand vs 3 or 4 strand I think, and a different cross section. I gave J-Braid a try and it just seems to lay a little nicer and seems to cast better although I’ve done no side by side comparisons. I would occasionally get some wind knots with the PowerPro but haven’t been seeing them with the J-braid. The reason for that could very well be the rounder profile which I think would also be the case I think with the Superslick. I’ve only been using the J-braid about six months.
Main reason why? PRICE. Performs just as well if not better for me so far, and is quite a bit cheaper. I’ve picked up the 1,650 yd spools on eBay for as little as about $70.
I’m in no way trying to say one is better than the other, or start a “my line is better than your line” thread. Just mentioning a product I found to be cost effective and high quality enough to get me to switch from what I had been using for about 2 decades.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> WHY?


I also fished PowerPro Superslick8 and regular 4 strand PP. 4 strand anything sounds like someone trying to saw out of jail with a hacksaw and the SuperSlick broke in random places on several different spools. Never had an issue with Sufix832 or J-Braid 8 strand. FINS also sucks in the quality control department. With all the money we all spend on everything else to get us to the fish the last thing I want is crappy line making a weak link between me and a fish. 
This may be another 20 page debate thread. No right answers, just opinions.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agreed, opinions vs. right answers. I never cared for the regular PowerPro but can remember only one or two times I've broke the Slick 8 and that's fishing Spartina grass, rock grass and around oyster bars on a regular basis with 10-pound test.

I have tried the Sufix 832 and it works well. Like the fact that it comes in lighter sizes than the Slick 8. May have to order another spool the next time I fill and compare.

You must be hard on your gear, Smack.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Life’s too short to use cheap braid. Sufix832 or Diawa J-Braid. Mono for a leader.


I call micro aggression .......................


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just kidding!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

Dacron, also doubles as anchor line and dock line!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i remember braided dacron in 80/ 130 lb for my big penn senators.
came in spools the size of a bucket...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sufix 832 20lb with 3-4' of 20lb fluoro carbon leader tied with a crazy alberto knot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've almost made a complete transition to braid for all of my gear (with a few exceptions) but I'm not using it the way most do. I first fill the spool about two thirds full with mono - then only use a 300 foot topshot of braid (the opposite of the way offshore types rig with braid... Works like a charm and with a lot less cost than a full spool of braid (important when your base load is eight rods and you're going to be using them really hard...). My choice of braid? Sufix Performance braid (when I can still find it in bulk 1200 yard spools...). My standard load is two rods with 10lb braid, two with 20 for casting lures and small bait, then two heavier rods still with 20lb, then my two tarpon rods with 30lb. That means I need three 1200 yard spools in my shop...

If you're careful there's two splices with braid that work really well - one for braid to mono and another for braid to braid (and it's so strong that I have no hesitation using spliced braid on really big fish...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I generally use PowerPro on my spinners and good ol' Ande mono on my baitcasters.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> i remember braided dacron in 80/ 130 lb for my big penn senators.
> came in spools the size of a bucket...


That white with green inlay dacron? I still have a 12/0 spooled up with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Agreed, opinions vs. right answers. I never cared for the regular PowerPro but can remember only one or two times I've broke the Slick 8 and that's fishing Spartina grass, rock grass and around oyster bars on a regular basis with 10-pound test.
> 
> I have tried the Sufix 832 and it works well. Like the fact that it comes in lighter sizes than the Slick 8. May have to order another spool the next time I fill and compare.
> 
> You must be hard on your gear, Smack.


I test everything I have to it’s limit, I am not a fan of mediocre rods, reels, line etc. My skiff is no Cadillac but it’s not the boat that gets those fish to hand.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Tried most of them, keep switching back to either Suffix 832 1st choice, 2nd choice PP Slick 8... for inshore setups, offshore boat rods spinner and conventional 20# and above Ande Pink.
Although I recently set up a new Tarpon rig with 30# Suffix 832 for fishing the big ones with my son off the beaches of Sarasota, and St. Pete.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@ElReydelMar ...do you get paid per click on these links?

I see you start threads all the time where you make a post with a link of some sort, then never return to join the conversation. It's usually fairly interesting and I never minded someone making a little coin off views and ads since you're doing some work and generally contributing something halfway useful or at least entertaining, but this thread rubs me the wrong way.

At what point is this considered spam?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> I've almost made a complete transition to braid for all of my gear (with a few exceptions) but I'm not using it the way most do. I first fill the spool about two thirds full with mono - then only use a 300 foot topshot of braid (the opposite of the way offshore types rig with braid... Works like a charm and with a lot less cost than a full spool of braid (important when your base load is eight rods and you're going to be using them really hard...). My choice of braid? Sufix Performance braid (when I can still find it in bulk 1200 yard spools...). My standard load is two rods with 10lb braid, two with 20 for casting lures and small bait, then two heavier rods still with 20lb, then my two tarpon rods with 30lb. That means I need three 1200 yard spools in my shop...
> 
> If you're careful there's two splices with braid that work really well - one for braid to mono and another for braid to braid (and it's so strong that I have no hesitation using spliced braid on really big fish...


Soooooooo......what are knots/splices??????


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Figured someone would ask... For braid to braid - it's a very simple uni to uni connection - but nine turns for each side - and the each side must be the same size line... Done properly you can barely even see the splice -and 10 to 30lb.... the knot seems to be just as strong as the line. I'd have to have a tensile strength meter to be sure of that, though.

For braid to mono, I started out with a bimini on each end (20 turns for mono - then 40 turns for the braid) then spliced them with a uni to uni - nine turns for the doubled braid - six turns for the doubled mono. This connection although a bit bulky is absolutely bullet proof - but I wasn't satisfied with it so... I finally went back to just single lines with a uni to uni connection. Still nine turns for the braid - but seven turns for the mono. Very strong connection with a much smaller profile (no bimini's and a smaller uni to uni profile. So far this has held up well - but time will tell. Using this setup we still rarely get into the mono - and I make a point of not going to max drag again until the braid is back on the spool during an extended fight. Working big tarpon and sharks along the rough mangrove shoreline of the 'glades we'll certainly have to go max at some point with that connection way out there so we'll know for sure then... 

Years ago when I belonged to a fishing club (the old Tropical Anglers Club in Miami) we had a real professional quality tensile strength meter for line (and knot) testing. That's long in the past now so I can't know for sure whether these connections are 100% as strong as the line itself (and if not how close they come...). Unlike monofilament, braid can show some abrasion with little loss of tensile strength. The slightest abrasion on mono significantly weakens the line by comparison. What also helps with braid is that most braids wildly over-test their labeled line strength so you have a built in cushion that mono rarely has... 

Using only a 300 foot topshot of braid is very very handy when you're using your gear a lot (and losing a bit of line each day...). A bunch of difference simply spooling on another 300 foot topshot (or splicing on braid to braid to achieve the same result) - and whole lot less money for working guide...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention something about using braid -- day in and day out... It's very helpful to have at least one spare spool for every reel loaded with braid (even if you're only running a topshot of braid the way I do...). All of my spare spools are already set up with the appropriate leader -so that when a reel with braid gets a tangle (very common - particularly if you fish beginners the way I do...) you simply cut off the lure, pull the spool and replace it with a fresh spool - ready to go. That tangled spool only gets looked at when I'm home and sitting down in comfort.... With two needles it's a simply matter to untangle almost any problem spool - and save every bit of that expensive braid... Braid doesn't want to stay knotted or tangled up - it just needs your assistance and a bit of patience. Much, much better than simply ripping out a tangle then re-rigging every time there's a problem (particularly at night...).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crazy Alberto transition knot from 20# braid to 20# mono is my favorite. Quick to tie, tiny and stronger that a hook. All these fancy knots I see on the web take three hands, a bare foot, the neighbor’s cat, spit and a 3oz weight to tie. No one wading has all that. The Crazy Alberto takes about 8 seconds and a little spit to keep the knot from weakening as you cinch it down. I straighten jighead hooks and trebles all the time before the knot breaks.
Oh and 20# Berkley Trilene Big Game Clear is the best leader material I’ve found. Flourocarbon and all the hype is just that. I sight cast and catch big trout and all kinds of fish in gin clear water full of oysters etc. with it, even a few snook down south didn’t mind.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Just looked up the Crazy Alberto and am going to give that a try. Looks very easy to tie. More so than a Uni to Uni or an FG that I’ve been screwing with lately. 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MAK said:


> Just looked up the Crazy Alberto and am going to give that a try. Looks very easy to tie. More so than a Uni to Uni or an FG that I’ve been screwing with lately.
> Thanks for the tip!


A uni to uni is fine for braid to braid because they are usually equal diameters and not running through guides very often if at all. The beauty of the Crazy Alberto is the mono is only doubled and the braid wrapped around the loop and back so it is not adding a huge clump of line that will repeatedly be run through your guides. I run 4-5’ of mono for various reasons I can back up if you are interested. The only knot that is smaller is the FG since the mono stays single BUT it seems very inconsistent, takes much longer to tir and I honestly have not been able to tie it well enough to trust it. If I need to tie a transition knot while fishing I’m not fooling around for 5-7 minutes.
The best number of wraps that has worked for me and the Crazy Alberto with 20/20# braid to mono is 4 down and 4 back. 5 is ok but it’s longer than needed and anything past 5 wraps will try to tighten right at the beginning and not get all the wraps tight and streamlined. If you use different diameters/types of braid and leader you will need to experiment and find the optimum ratio of wraps. When tying these knots with new braid keep in mind that the coating will cause the knot to slip if you don’t tighten and test it correctly. As braid gets broken in it’s not as prone to slippage. Always spit on the knot before cinching so the braid does not heat up the mono and weaken it. When tied correctly it is bulletproof.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I always have this fear that the FG is just going to slide off the end of the mono, even with a melted bulb on the end...
Knowing the number of wraps to try is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Ande now has braid, I'm going to spool up a reel with it and give it a go.


----------



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

I have gone all 10lb braid for inshore and mono for offshore. The FG knot is a game changer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MAK said:


> I always have this fear that the FG is just going to slide off the end of the mono, even with a melted bulb on the end...
> Knowing the number of wraps to try is very helpful. Thanks


I was referring to the Crazy Alberto not the FG. The FG is 20 or more. Too much BS for me.


----------



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

I did not mean to rub you the wrong way. Just asking a question. I have friends that will only fish braid and no leader. I like braid with a leader. I was just curious. 



bryson said:


> @ElReydelMar ...do you get paid per click on these links?
> 
> I see you start threads all the time where you make a post with a link of some sort, then never return to join the conversation. It's usually fairly interesting and I never minded someone making a little coin off views and ads since you're doing some work and generally contributing something halfway useful or at least entertaining, but this thread rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> At what point is this considered spam?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was referring to the Crazy Alberto not the FG. The FG is 20 or more. Too much BS for me.


Yeah, I understood that. After I looked up the Crazy Alberto you mentioned it looked good and easier to tie than the other two. I’m anxious to give it a try. 
The FG is what I meant made me fear it would just slide off the end of the mono. I agree, all those wraps and the extra hand required always gave me a fit trying to tie it.


----------



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

MAK said:


> Yeah, I understood that. After I looked up the Crazy Alberto you mentioned it looked good and easier to tie than the other two. I’m anxious to give it a try.
> The FG is what I meant made me fear it would just slide off the end of the mono. I agree, all those wraps and the extra hand required always gave me a fit trying to tie it.


I do around 25 wraps then simply finish with the same knot used to finish a bimini twist. Just make sure everything is tight. It will tighten when pressure is applied like a chinese finger cuff.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

6' Bimini in the braid, Uni-Uni Braid to Fluro or Mono leader, loop knot to lure or hook, works great, last long time, quick and easy to tie, never had a knot or slippage failure.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brett said:


> I refuse to be drawn into another popularity contest.
> Besides, if it ain't Ande pink, I don't use it.
> Pink mono is the only line that's invisible underwater.
> Even flourocarbon shows up with a mask on.


Your daughter teach you this? LOL


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I use a braid main line with a four foot mono leader. Attach mono to braid with a FG knot. The FG knot courses through the guides very well. I used to use a uni to uni to connect braid to mono but have had trouble with fraying on the front side of the knot and that has cost me a fish or three. The FG knot is certainly not pretty but have not had one fail to this point.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Your daughter teach you this?


Who? Me? Naw, you know better'n that DN.
Spent as much time diving as fishing and sometimes combined the two.
Fish underwater and watch the yellowtail turn away from anything but the invisible Ande.

There's an old thread around here somewhere with the story of how we figured it out...

...found it

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/which-kind-line-do-you-use.27736/#post-221321


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

With a noticeable loss of the red color spectrum at about 5 feet and the definition of absence of color is black, do the refractive properties of the fluorocarbon take over, rather than a darkening of line


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I use mono for light tackle: 6lb mono with live shrimp will cast further than 10lb braid. Perfect for low tide redfish and skittish bonefish. My biggest fish on 6lb mono is a 27lb red so you can put pressure on fish if necessary. 
4lb when throwing micro artificials - 1/16-1/32oz, perfect for micro tarpon and snook(the trail). I also really like mono while using circle hooks and bait. I’ve noticed I lose less fish for some reason probably the stretch in the line allows the hook set better in the corner of the fishes mouth better than braid. 
Braid for everything else inshore.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dallas Furman said:


> With a noticeable loss of the red color spectrum at about 5 feet and the definition of absence of color is black, do the refractive properties of the fluorocarbon take over, rather than a darkening of line


The color red doesn't go away and become invisible, it just isn't seen as red anymore. Just below the surface, red becomes visible as brown, depending on the color of the water. Below say 10' red is more gray/blue colored. Consider red snapper for a moment. They look grayish underwater and seem to blend into the remaining blue fairly well. Transparent pink line combines the color fading of red and clear line. Sport fishing magazine has done multiple tests on line color for both mono and fluoro. It depends on water clarity, bottom color, amount of sunlight and whether the line is being viewed looking down or looking up, as in a jig on the bottom or a top water plug on the surface.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Brett said:


> I refuse to be drawn into another popularity contest.
> 
> 
> Besides, if it ain't Ande pink, I don't use it.
> ...



100% Ande Backcountry here. Interesting info on the pink. Never tried it but may have to. 

Does the pink come off the spool the same as BC? I like that BC seems to have much less line memory than other brands. Plus the blue is cool...because THAT catches fish. Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If they don’t see the googans in the boat slinging the lures ten feet above the water or the treble hooks off the lure I doubt they are pondering the color of the fishing line. Clear makes sense though.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

I have tried to like braid but always end up going back to mono.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> I have tried to like braid but always end up going back to mono.


Fish with me one day and maybe I can change your mind.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

I just can’t stand it when a big fish freaks out and there is no give in the line. I am sure it is all metal but it drives me crazy. Also the knot thing, backlash thing, hard to cut through (yes can be a problem), ect. I might just be a little set in my ways too!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> I just can’t stand it when a big fish freaks out and there is no give in the line. I am sure it is all metal but it drives me crazy. Also the knot thing, backlash thing, hard to cut through (yes can be a problem), ect. I might just be a little set in my ways too!!


If I have something big on with braid, I back off the drag some as we get closer to boatside. As far as knots, I just hand the reel to my wife bc I have zero patience with it; she can pick out a wind knot in a heartbeat. I only started using this new braid stuff less than 4 years ago, so don't feel bad.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

It's funny because I hate mono BECAUSE there's give in it. It stretches a freakin mile on a hook set at the end of a long cast. Sucks to cast, stretches like crazy... hate the stuff these days.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Braid on all my salt water gear. Also on about 1/2 my freshwater stuff. Knots can be tricky tho


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Something to think about, mono can be recycled, braids not.
Proper method to dispose of braid is to cut into sub foot lengths and dispose of in trash.

https://ncbs.ifas.ufl.edu/fishing-line-recycling-nature-coast/


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> power-pro
> 1.casting distance
> 2.sensitivity
> 3.line capacity


4. ~zero stretch (hookset and as in #2: sensitivity)
5. wind knots


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I generally use PowerPro on my spinners and good ol' Ande mono on my baitcasters.


I've been using Ande backcountry on my baitcasters for years. I just picked up a new 1/4lb spool of it and it breaks every time I tie it to leader? I'm really surprised that I got a bad spool after so many years of good luck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I may be a weirdo but once braid came out in 8 strand I never fished mono again except as a leader between the braid and lure. I tried and it all felt like a rubber band. Working a topwater with braid takes so little effort it’s ridiculous. Backlashes are never cut out and I can feel a shrimp fart a hundred feet from my lure. I can usually tell the difference between a trout, redfish and flounder bite as soon as it hits...mono is a thing of the past in my opinion. Like comparing an 8-track to a digital recording.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I may be a weirdo but once braid came out in 8 strand I never fished mono again except as a leader between the braid and lure. I tried and it all felt like a rubber band. Working a topwater with braid takes so little effort it’s ridiculous. Backlashes are never cut out and I can feel a shrimp fart a hundred feet from my lure. I can usually tell the difference between a trout, redfish and flounder bite as soon as it hits...mono is a thing of the past in my opinion. Like comparing an 8-track to a digital recording.


Same here. I haven’t been using 8 strand very long, but I’ve hated using mono ever since spooling my first baitcaster with braid so many years ago. Maybe now I’ll be able to hone in on those shrimp farts now that I switched to 8 strand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MAK said:


> Same here. I haven’t been using 8 strand very long, but I’ve hated using mono ever since spooling my first baitcaster with braid so many years ago. Maybe now I’ll be able to hone in on those shrimp farts now that I switched to 8 strand.


The first time I snagged an oyster reef with a jig on braid I could feel all their heartbeats...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I refused to use braid down here for years after enjoying it bass fishing, but now have power pro on most reels. I just spooled up some 10 lb big game for chunking topwaters in the surf...I don’t need the feel and I know the stretch is a good thing in that application. 

I’ll have to try 8 strand to see if i like it better as I have some issues with power pro that won’t go away.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> I refused to use braid down here for years after enjoying it bass fishing, but now have power pro on most reels. I just spooled up some 10 lb big game for chunking topwaters in the surf...I don’t need the feel and I know the stretch is a good thing in that application.
> 
> I’ll have to try 8 strand to see if i like it better as I have some issues with power pro that won’t go away.


Give Sufix832 or Diawa J Braid 8 a shot.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I've been using Ande backcountry on my baitcasters for years. I just picked up a new 1/4lb spool of it and it breaks every time I tie it to leader? I'm really surprised that I got a bad spool after so many years of good luck.


The last time I dealt with their customer service was when I was like 17, but it was awesome. I'd just write them and let them know about the issue. My money is on them replacing it for you.


----------



## gaman (Dec 25, 2015)

Braid with fluoro carbon leader


----------

